# Roadside chicken tonight



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2006)

Going to try RSC tonignt.  I didn't get off to a very good start.  While making up the marinade I misread the recipe and added tb's of white pepper instead of tsp's.  I was able to salvage my creation by pouring it all out of the container and seperating the dry contents.  The oil had made the dry contents lump so I didn't have to start all over.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Going to try RSC tonignt.  I didn't get off to a very good start.  While making up the marinade I misread the recipe and added tb's of white pepper instead of tsp's.  I was able to salvage my creation by pouring it all out of the container and seperating the dry contents.  The oil had made the dry contents lump so I didn't have to start all over.



Cliff that would have been okay.  I always add alot more pepper than what it calls for.  Hope you like the RSC, don't forget to take pic's!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 26, 2006)

I did RSC last week and it turned out great, the only thing I would suggest is not letting it marinate for up to the 2 hours that it says you can. I did and found the thighs to be a bit vinegar-y but the legs turned out very good.
Good luck


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> I did RSC last week and it turned out great, the only thing I would suggest is not letting it marinate for up to the 2 hours that it says you can. I did and found the thighs to be a bit vinegar-y but the legs turned out very good.
> Good luck



MFB, did you use white or apple cider vinegar?  I use AC vinegar and let the chicken marinade overnight.  The flavor is pretty balanced, but you can tell there's vinegar in it, but it's not overpowering.  I find white vinegar to be harsh tasting, the only thing I use it for is cleaning my coffee pot!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":39n6iav2]I did RSC last week and it turned out great, the only thing I would suggest is not letting it marinate for up to the 2 hours that it says you can. I did and found the thighs to be a bit vinegar-y but the legs turned out very good.
> Good luck



MFB, did you use white or apple cider vinegar?  I use AC vinegar and let the chicken marinade overnight.  The flavor is pretty balanced, but you can tell there's vinegar in it, but it's not overpowering.  I find white vinegar to be harsh tasting, the only thing I use it for is cleaning my coffee pot![/quote:39n6iav2]

Yeah, I used the white vinegar without even thinking   next time I'll use apple cider vinegar and instead of white pepper I'll use some cracked black pepper (I think that's what you used in your last posting) PLUS instead of indirect cooking for the first 10 min or so I'll do like 10 min indirect and 3-5 direct.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Good luck Cliff.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2006)

I have got this idea that I am going to be able to rotate the whole grate from direct for applying marinade and then to indirect for cooking. Does anyone see a problem?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2006)

It looks like something off of CSI right now.      I made use of the big pickle jar that I had sitting around.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2006)

Making good use of the gas grill.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2006)

Well Cliff give us an update!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2006)

They are getting there


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> They are getting there



Looking good Cliff, don't forget to baste often!!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks good buddy... more pics. =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2006)

They turned out good.  Tasted great.  I will be using the marinade again.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 26, 2006)

Great job Cliff! Isn't that a great recipe?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks great Cliff. =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks awesome!
Indeed ...wonderful stuff.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice :!:


----------

